# Victor Borge



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello all. I was wondering if any of you love Victor Borge as much as I do. 






I always wished he would have finished half of the pieces he started.. :-/


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

ha! that's funny, just earlier i was watching some birthday gala of his, or something to that effect.. i always loved his show..
i always really admired his skill when performing those Inflationary Grammar and Phonetic Punctuation things.. i've never really known what kind of position or reputation he had in the serious classical world, though..
but yeah, quite a funny man, in my opinion..


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, I do know that he did have a very good reputation, though it wasn't from albums being released. I know he conducted a few events and that he also played seriously during a couple of televised events, but I think it was more of a, "Wow, look at how much talent he has... WHY WON'T HE FINISH A SONG!?" Kind of thing.. I've heard that he said that the only time he got nervous on stage was when he played seriously... maybe that's why he never played seriously. LOL

What amazes me is how he could take classical music, make fun of it, and STILL promote it. XD

Have you seen this one? (PS: It's in two parts.)


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I love Victor Borge. All I have is a cassette tape of his, but it in itself is priceless. Great man, he was.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

that skit you posted is classic, Edmond, i love it..
i also love the one he does where he gets the assistant to step on the pedal by pulling on his tie..
and also the one where he makes a new piece by cutting up several scores and pasting them together..


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

LOL. Yes, all of Victor Borge's skits were amazing. XD Oh, by the way. I BELIEVE that the assistant in that skit is a child of victor Borges. ^^

Ah, another one that is great is the one were he says, "My doctor.. said that I need glasses... So I took his. Now he want's to see me, but he can't, because I've got the glasses."

Oh, here is a great playlist on Youtube of Victor Borge Stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=58EF05D54B382E35


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Then there's always the one he does about the two stopwatches that never work because one has one of the hands and the other watch has the other hand... I can't remember exactly how it goes, but it comes together so hilariously that I just can't stop laughing.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

One of my favorite Shticks of Victor Borge was inflationary language such as "Any two for eleveneis?" I saw him perform in person in Chicago about 1961. I ushered at the Civic Opera House and was able to see many performances for free when I was in college.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

"Do you find anything missing?"

"Some people can't stand sitting..."

"It's your language, I'm just trying to use it!"

I love him!


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

You know, this is exactly why I love forums like this... I can always bring up interesting things from 50+ years back and not get that look that says, "Wow.. you're like an 60 year old man.."


----------

